# New Additions to the Fam



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I will have to get pictures up. We have 3 new additions to our family. Few days ago my husband and I went looking to adopt an solid orange male tabby (been looking for a while). But because our daughter was so sick we decided to put on pause. She has been doing awesome lately. So we discussed it that it would be a Christmas gift for the family. 

The fosters were wonderful. They actually live ten minutes from us.

Well hubby said he was going to bring back the cage carrier we used to bring the kitten home and ended up taking the 2 that were left.

So now we have 3 new kittens in the house hold 

They have all started on raw! They are doing excellent. 

I will post some raw feeding pictures very soon!

Names are:

Rusty
Bella
Patches


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats so cool! You've got a neat husband there, he goes out to get one kitten and comes home with three! Wish mine was like that. Wanna swop? Good on you for giving them a fabulous home. I hope they turn out like my shelter cat, just the best little cats in the world.
I'm thrilled to hear your daughter is doing well. Thats the best news of all!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is awesome news! Glad to hear your daughter is doing better :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, I am so glad to hear that your daughter is doing better! Great news. Congrats on the new kittens. They are lucky to have found you and your family. :biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------

